# Specialized Dolce...which one??



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

My girlfriend is looking at getting her first road bike. I only have been riding Fuji because that is what the closest lbs sells however we went into a really nice bike shop about 40 miles from home and I think I found my new lbs.  The service, selection, and pricing was great. My question is, she test road a 2011 Specialized Dolce and really liked it. She went to the website and really likes the 2012 Dolce Triple. What are the differences in the different Dolce's? I am trying to stay relatively cheap since this is her first road bike. What are your guys/gals opinions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

First off I have no idea of your girlfriend's riding ability. That being said I would slightly discourage from buying a triple. Having a double is much more practical for most road riding. This would depend on her climbing ability though.
As for picking the right Dolce. I am not sure about Specialized on the 2012 Dolce lineup. Come on MSRP $940 for the Dolce triple and it has Shimano 2300!. IMHO I would look at the '11 Specialized Dolce Sport Compact. This bike comes with the tiagra/sora mix and would cost less.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

As far as riding ability, she has ridden a Fuji Absolute a couple hundred miles this year but was never on a road bike until this past Friday when she test road a dolce.


----------



## ontheroad (Apr 1, 2012)

*Dolce*

Hi there, 

I know this is an old thread but I am unable to start a new one since im a newbie. I was just wondering what your gf went for. My cycling partner has been trying to figure out what the best bike for her would be. She test drove the dolce elite 2012 and liked it but would this bike be worth the $1400 price tag?? And what would the difference be compared to cheaper dolces like the triple sport or the comp? This would be her first road bike since she rode mountain before. She liked the elite with the zerts insert on the front and back forks. We were told this one has better components than the lower end dolces but what would this mean to a recreational rider? Ride once or twice a week, 20-30 miles for exercise and fun. Any input would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

As far as the comparing the different ones I won't be able to comment. We have not gotten a bike for her yet. She is actually trying to decide between the Specialized Dolce Compact and a Fuji Newest 3.0. Our lbs handles Fuji so I'm a little partial but as long as she likes it and will ride it, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## drawyma (Mar 15, 2012)

I just purchased my first road bike and went with the Dolce Compact Comp and what it came down to for me was the components. Luckily my LBS is fabulous and set up several bikes for me to test drive. Once I tried the lower end Dolce component, the SHRAM and finally the Shimano 105 I was sold on the Shimano 105. They are smooth and easy for me to use. The SHRAM were fairly smooth as well but I had trouble shifting them and I don't have small hands. 

I also love the compact double. I've only done a couple of longer rides with it but felt that I had all the gears I needed for the terrain I plan to ride (mostly rolling hills and a few longer hills).

The Dolce Compact Comp rides like a dream, is very light and flies when I put just a little power behind it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ontheroad said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I am unable to start a new one since im a newbie. I was just wondering what your gf went for. My cycling partner has been trying to figure out what the best bike for her would be. She test drove the dolce elite 2012 and liked it but would this bike be worth the $1400 price tag?? And what would the difference be compared to cheaper dolces like the triple sport or the comp? This would be her first road bike since she rode mountain before. She liked the elite with the zerts insert on the front and back forks. We were told this one has better components than the lower end dolces but what would this mean to a recreational rider? Ride once or twice a week, 20-30 miles for exercise and fun. Any input would be helpful. Thanks!


Triple/Compact: 8-speed drivetrain (Shimano 2300) & Alex S480 wheels
*Sport*Triple/Compact: 9-speed drivetrain (Shimano Sora) & upgraded DT Axis 1.0 wheels
*Elite*: 10-speed drivetrain ( Shimano Tiagra), DT Axis 1.0, carbon seat stays with Zertz
*Comp* Compact: 10-speed drivetrain (105), DT Axis 2.0 wheels, carbon seat stays with Zertz
*Comp Apex* Compact: 10-speed drivetrain (SRAM Apex, with 11-32T cassette), DT Axis 2.0 wheels, carbon seat stays with Zertz

Why Comp? Better shifting quality over Tiagra (and lower end)

Apex cassette will help you with the climbs, when on the 34T chainring (front) and 32T cog (rear cassette) --- supposedly equivalent to a triple's 30T front & 25/26T cog....


----------

